# Does Nordstrom Rack sell MAC?



## trulynicole (May 1, 2009)

Does Nordstrom Rack sell MAC?
If so, is it older stuff or new stuff too?
thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Ii have never seen MAC at mine...Not sure


----------



## coachkitten (May 1, 2009)

If they did start selling it there I would be first in line! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have never seen MAC at my Nordstrom Rack.  I did see Smashbox there.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I am pretty sure all unsold MAC from Nordies goes to the CCO...I have bought tons of MAC there that has Nordies stickers on them


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 1, 2009)

no, as far as i know they dont. although they do sell fragrances (albeit the cheaper ones) like britney spears, paris hilton and such...


----------



## belle89 (May 1, 2009)

Not at the one I've gone to (Towson, MD). I have seen Smashbox and Stila, though.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Never seen MAC at my local Nordstrom Rack.  Only at the CCO.


----------



## MissResha (May 1, 2009)

i've never seen it at the one by my house either. they do have awesome deals on Smashbox stuff though lol


----------



## iShadow (May 1, 2009)

Hah, I wish! Never at the Mall of America. I've seen Stila, Tarte and skincare galore there, but never MAC. Keep in mind that even when MAC is at a department store, they still hire and everything outside the dept. store. ie. You can apply to Macy's to work in cosmetics, but if you want to work at a MAC counter in a Macy's, you need to get your application from MAC.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2009)

I've never seen Nordstrom doing that before. I so wish they did like they do at Sephora with many cosmetic brands.


----------



## elongreach (May 2, 2009)

Nah, they only sell Stila and Smashbox which is a fairly limited collection.  They're like palettes I've never seen before.


----------



## blinkymei (May 2, 2009)

the Nordstrom Rack near me is supposedly the main distributor for the general area never sells MAC, but I've seen Stila, Smashbox, and even Too Faced palettes, single e/s, lipglosses, and etc in boatloads


----------



## hawaii02 (May 2, 2009)

I went to the Destin one sometime ago and never saw anything


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_the Nordstrom Rack near me is supposedly the main distributor for the general area never sells MAC, but I've seen Stila, Smashbox, and even Too Faced palettes, single e/s, lipglosses, and etc in boatloads_

 
I've only encountered those brands too!

I would assume that any MAC items would go straight to CCO, even though Stila (which can be found at CCO and NR) and MAC are both owned by Estee Lauder. I feel like MAC really monopolizes the makeup business, which is why they don't end up at Nordies Rack. I really wish that it did, cuz I would totally be on top of that!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 13, 2009)

Sorry, hate to sound dumb but what is a Nordstrom Rack? I've only been to Nordies once!


----------



## Phannimal (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Sorry, hate to sound dumb but what is a Nordstrom Rack? I've only been to Nordies once!_

 
Girl! It's all good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all, we're here to learn and share things that not everyone may know, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically it's like a store that carries all the stuff that Nordstrom couldn't sell. It's like a CCO, but for clothes, shoes, and accessories. All the out of season stuff or things that didn't sell out at the regular Nordies get sent to Nordstrom Rack. You can find tons of awesome deals on Juicy Couture stuff, Stila, shoes and etc. 

I think you can do a location search on Nordies website, but I'm not positive. 
Def. check it out for some steals!

Hope that helps <3


----------



## broken_soul (May 13, 2009)

Never at my Nordies Rack...I'm in Northern VA (DC area)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation. I was feeling kind of out of the loop here lol. 

I doubt we have one here where I live yet since we only have ONE Nordies so far that opened up in October. We don't have anything special really where I live, no FS or Pro MAC stores or any of the more higher end department stores beyond Macy's and Nordstroms. So boo! Pittsburgh really needs to get with the times lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phannimal* 

 
_Girl! It's all good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all, we're here to learn and share things that not everyone may know, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Basically it's like a store that carries all the stuff that Nordstrom couldn't sell. It's like a CCO, but for clothes, shoes, and accessories. All the out of season stuff or things that didn't sell out at the regular Nordies get sent to Nordstrom Rack. You can find tons of awesome deals on Juicy Couture stuff, Stila, shoes and etc. 

I think you can do a location search on Nordies website, but I'm not positive. 
Def. check it out for some steals!

Hope that helps <3_


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I've never seen Nordstrom doing that before. I so wish they did like they do at Sephora with many cosmetic brands._

 
isn't that the truth..even their online brands are diminishing to a High Standard cosmetic they did away with Duwop, Urban Decay..


----------

